# Railroad cop in serious condition



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Off-duty officer kills shooter
Railroad cop in serious condition

By Michelle Gallardo
March 27, 2005 - An off-duty Chicago police officer was involved in a shootout early Sunday morning between a railroad police officer and an armed assailant -- and may have saved a life.

ABC7 Video Clip

When it was all over, two people were dead and the Norfolk and Southern Railway officer was injured. The exchange -- at 59th Street and Normal Boulevard happened at midnight.

Police say one man shot and killed another man. The railroad officer saw what was going on and tried chasing down the shooter when the assailant shot the officer three times. An off-duty Chicago officer then stepped in and shot and killed the armed man.

Witnesses said they heard a flurry of gunshots.

"I was in the house with my friend. We heard a lot of gunshots. So, you know, we stayed in the house for a few minutes, then we came out. The police cut off the street. The police were everywhere," said Kara Davis, area resident.

"Chicago police officer on his way to work becomes involved, shoots and kills the armed offender, 9mm handgun recovered, the railroad policeman is in serious condition, and I believe he's in surgery" said Deputy Dir. Pat Camden, police news affairs.

Wentworth area police planned to meet Sunday morning to discuss the shooting as part of their investigation.

In a strange twist, police say the first man shot by the gunman was not wearing a shirt and had his head tapped up. But they would not elaborate beyond that.

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/news/032705_ns_railroad_shooting.html


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hope the N&amp;S officer recovers O.K. Many people forget how lonely and dangerous it is to be a "railroad dick"
:shock:


----------

